# What is the thickest you would build your thinset up too?



## andeeznuts (Feb 21, 2008)

So what is the thickest you would build your thinset up to im looking on laticretes website and they dont mention anything.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Depends on the thinset.

Good rule of thumb, thinset should not be used for build up.

Just sayin, I know with Mapei products :whistling:


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Laticrete: Thin set is good to 1/2", Medium set is good for 3/4" ,Thick set is good for 1"


----------



## andeeznuts (Feb 21, 2008)

I used a 1/2 trowel and then back buttered but even at that i bet it wasnt much over 1/2 due to angle of trowel. laticrete 254 platinum which i did not enjoy using I swear it was setting like rapid.


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Once you set the tile into the thinset,it becomes less than 1/2"


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

andeeznuts said:


> I used a 1/2 trowel and then back buttered but even at that i bet it wasnt much over 1/2 due to angle of trowel. laticrete 254 platinum which i did not enjoy using I swear it was setting like rapid.


Using a 1/2" square notched trowel won't get you anywhere near 1/2" of thinset under your tile. 

Here's a 1/2" square notched trowel being used with back buttering. As you can see, it's approaching 1/8" of mortar under the tile.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

andeeznuts said:


> I used a 1/2 trowel and then back buttered but even at that i bet it wasnt much over 1/2 due to angle of trowel. laticrete 254 platinum which i did not enjoy using I swear it was setting like rapid.


Like someone else mentioned, with a 1/2 x 1/2 trowel, you should end up with about an 1/8" of motar.

As for the 254 setting like rapid set, where did the water come from? My bet is the water was warm.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

jarvis design said:


> Like someone else mentioned, with a 1/2 x 1/2 trowel, you should end up with about an 1/8" of motar.
> 
> As for the 254 setting like rapid set, where did the water come from? My bet is the water was warm.


I think that Andeeznuts was referring to how sticky the 254 is... I'm not a large fan of it either


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Tech Dawg said:


> I think that Andeeznuts was referring to how sticky the 254 is... I'm not a large fan of it either


Yeah I just hate thinset that _sticks_ :laughing:


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Man, that 254 is killer,no sagging, very creamy, but I just got tired of cleaning my hands every second tile, it just sticks to skin like no tomorrow even after taking shower lives haze in the hands. Tried using gloves, but difficult to set the tiles.
It is so hot in TX now, the water from hose even after running 20 min the water is still warm,so I store water in buckets inside where is A/C'ed to use the next day.


----------



## NK Flooring (Aug 21, 2008)

I remove my mud mixtures on hot humid days from the bucket immediatly after mixing. I then place on a plastic plank and cover with a damp towel. No problems encountered doing this for 10 years. I do this with all epoxy and rapid set products also. As for you fellow Texan setters, I just returned from there, thought I was in hell as in hot as.


----------

